# Loggy Acres Pumpkin due any moment



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Came home to this. What are your guesses on how long? My guess is 2 am, which is four hours from now.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. I will say 6:00 AM but I really have no idea. 

How full is her udder?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My guess , 1am , and you will have bouncing babies 
Happy kidding !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder not strutted yet that could change any minute but my she's got good goo going!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

It's almost 2 ...how we doing? :wink: It's so exciting! I hope all goes well and look forward to new baby pictures.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

6:00 and no kids yet.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Darn.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

10:00 and she has no more goo, ate all her grain and went for a walk. Her udder is the same as well. I saw kid movement about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You aren't crazy enough.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you have any hair left on your head , your not nearly enough crazed yet for those babies


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> If you have any hair left on your head , your not nearly enough crazed yet for those babies


Do this :hair: this :wallbang: this :crazy: and this :GAAH:
Then she'll kid.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You forgot at least a couple of these :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Has her udder changed any? If you were to forget a minute about the interesting discharge, has her behavior changed any?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Her udder is a bit fuller today than it has been, but not by much. 
She has had goo hanging all the way to her hocks several times today. 
She is not able to breathe well lying down, so she stands up on a block and leans her head in between the rails of the gate and sleeps...
She just ate her evening meal fine and has nibbled on hay all day. 

I am having major surgery tomorrow and am worried she will go as soon as we leave for the hospital. My neighbor is on call and watching her on camera for me, but I would feel better if I were home with her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Trickyroo and glndg and Karen... I still have all my hair, but I feel like I am aging faster each hour, lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for her to deliver before your surgery!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You should have told her the surgery was today!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my ! You sure do have your hands full ! 
Prayers for the both of you :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wild hearts- you sure are right.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Nancy.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Hope your surgery went well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How was your surgery? I hope all is well? 

Any changes in your doe? How is her tail ligaments? I hope all is well!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

How is everyone doing today? I hope your surgery went well and there were not any babies born while you were gone!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Surgery went well. Had a hysterectomy due to endometriosis. Doctor said it went better than expected.
No KIDS! She is just laying around like nothing has occurred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your surgery went well. It is nice to be out of that pain.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

glad your surgery went so well 
No kids yet??? I can't believe it! :crazy: :hair: :GAAH: :wallbang: :veryangry: :hammer: :angry: ray: :cheers: :shock:  :dazed: :doh:
Does that cover it Tricky?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> glad your surgery went so well
> No kids yet??? I can't believe it! :crazy: :hair: :GAAH: :wallbang: :veryangry: :hammer: :angry: ray: :cheers: :shock:  :dazed: :doh:
> Does that cover it Tricky?


Akmost&#8230;&#8230;.just few of these should cover it...:mecry::ROFL::mecry::ROFL::mecry::ZZZ::tears::sigh:

Happy to hear your surgery went well :hug: Hope you can get a chance to relax and heal before she kids. It might be a blessing in disguise for you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything today?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy oh boy does she every got you crazy ! Hope all is well !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Today her udder is strutted and hard. Small amount of goo tonight. Still has tight tail head and ligaments....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad surgery went well, now to more news soon!:balloons:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

One buck kid so far....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------

